# MCDONOUGH,GA/HENRY CO-2YR MALE WGSD-MAGNIFICENT



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There is just not enough time or space to write all the great things we have seen in Gunther. He is truly a magnificent dog! Gunther is approximately 2-3 years old and already neutered. He is extremely polite and our volunteer thoroughly enjoyed walking him on a leash. Guther was very happy to get out and stretch his legs a bit, it was great to see him glide across the backyard. Please be considerate of this fine dog if you are interested in him and give him the security of a forever home. He has been tossed aside once, we never want him to know that feeling again. (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. # 5/27-1803 please refer to this number when inquiring about me. 

This pet has been altered. 

Henry County Animal Control Shelter 
McDonough, GA 
770-288-PETS (7387)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI - SAME SHELTER AS HUGE MALE STRAY

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=704481&page=0#Post704481


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

OH MARY ANN......your chance for a "white" one







Pretty boy! Please someone help him. They are great dogs!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is Petfinder link for this guy:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11019151


Looked for Huge Male, but not listed?? Any updates hope he is OK?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I also noted that...but the huge male was sent to me by someone that works closely with this shelter....

(you are too funny cainsmomma...although I have to say...that white blind baby in nonurgent is way too close to me and very tempting.......)


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this white boy.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this wonderful boy.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this guy.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

GREAT NEWS ---ADOPTED per PF


Home > Adopt / Find a Pet > Gunther Gunther - Adopted! 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 5/27-1803 
Henry County Animal Control Shelter, McDonough, GA 

I've been Adopted from Petfinder.com! 


Link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11019151


----------

